# Room Measurement



## sonicexperience (Apr 7, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can find the calibration file for the Behringer ECM8000 measurement microphone so I can get an accurate as possible reading of my room in room eq wizard?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You can find a _generic_ calibration file at the link below for 0° mic orientation. Please note the “Response Deviation” chart on the page.

Mic/Meters Downloads Page


Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## sonicexperience (Apr 7, 2015)

..actualy I think I've changed my mind on which microphone to get after reading an article that your link took me to. The umik-1 seems like a smart choice. Would you agree?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, the umik1 is perfect. Ive got one now and the readings are much more accurate particularly on the high end.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I have the Umic & it is much more precise.


----------



## srlaudio (Apr 7, 2015)

I have had good luck with the Earthworks TC30. It comes with a calibration graph which is flat (within .1db) to 30 kilohertz.


----------



## AraiYuichi (Dec 8, 2014)

You must have bar-code on the mic. Then, you can ask Behringer to get the file with some price.
I use beringer, too. I created compensation file from the catalog. But it may not be accurate.
I also use two miniDSP's UMIK-1 USB mic. Which is inexpensive and all mics have compensation file downloadable depanding upon the serial number. And on top, tripod is attached. I love this.
Yuichi


----------

